# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  العادات العشر للشخصية الناجحة

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تعلم العادات العشر للشخصية الناجحة يمكنك ان تتعلم عاده وتطبقها لمدة اسبوع على الاقل ثم تنتقل الى التى تليها 

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=17

----------

